# MTB-Verleih Bardolino



## olnol (31. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen, ich fahre nächste Woche für 10 Tage an den Gardasee nach Bardolino. Kennt jemand in Bardolino direkt oder in näherer Umgebung einen guten Fahrradverleih (MTB)? Was kostet ein MTB pro Tag?

Danke


----------



## LAforce (2. August 2011)

Hallo,

vor 3 Jahren waren wir in folgendem Laden in Bardolino:
http://www.gardasee.com/paolapezzo.php

Der Shop führte Scott und Specialized und hatte auch etliche Leihbikes.

Was ein Leihbike kostet kann ich nicht sagen, da wir mit unseren eigenen Rädern unterwegs waren.

Viele Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crisu71 (3. August 2011)

Hallo,
in Bardolino direkt in der City ( Fußgängerzone) ist ein Bike-Geschäft, die verleihen auch gute MTB, am besten mal durch die Altstadt schlendern, kann mann nicht verfehlen.
Ansonsten lohnt es sich nach Garda zu fahren da gibts gleich mehrere mit guten MTB.
Billiger gehts auf den 4 Sterne Camping Plätzen, die verleihen meist auch MTB, aber uralte Hobel!!


----------

